# Pics of the fish!!! (tons of em!)



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

alright, well i haven't posted pics in a while and since i got a new digital camera for christmas, im gonna show off my fishies.

The 150 gallon freshwater tank:

Before (not that great):









After (much better IMO) i went with a sunken ship theme now and added a black background. the tacky and fake looking driftwood and rocks just weren't doin it for me:









Silver Aro:









one (and a half ) of my Silver Dollars:









Earth Eater cichlid (geophagus):









Tiger Shovelnose catfish:









The sunken ship:









and here's some saltwater:

snowy grouper, which i wild caught. resides in a 40 gallon with 2 northern puffers and 2 bandtail puffers (which i also caught):









Fish in the 46 gallon SW:

pajama cardinal fish and a coral beauty at the left:









Clownfish:









Flame Hawkfish:









hope ya guys like em, and tell me what you think of the improved 150 gallon!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

nice tank! the 150 looks much better.. is it bad to keep wild fish in tanks? I thought it was illegal to some extent. I am curious because i have dip netted Darters, gobys, Mosquito fish, and Least/Lesser Killifish and have wanted to keep them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

they are tropical strays and would have died when winter came anyways. so i dont think there is a problem in me collecting them. they are not native species (besides the northern puffers, but i dont think there is a problem in me taken a couple of those anyways). it's one thing if i was to take juvenile native game fish, but these are not so i am not sure if it's illegal or not.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice pics!!! Thats gotta be a huge water change you do with that 150g. Lets see some pics of your ray!! and that ginormus tinfoil barb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont have either of them anymore. lost the stingray and i had to get rid of the tinfoil barb. but i will be getting 2 new stingrays soon, as soon as i can find them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

keeping of non game fish/captured non native fish usualy isn't illegal. Also game fish within size limits is fine most of the time. If your worries check your local game fish/ fishery laws


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishboy93 i would suggest setting up a new aquarium keeping these fish that your catching, it would make a great setup.. Most people regard our natives as "ugly and dull" but upon feeding them color improving food you'll see how buetiful they can become for a great price, free . Though because they are from the same ecosystewm, the large fish might eat the small


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wish I could have a 150G!! Grr! Same with that neat ship ornament


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Filters on the sides? Good looking tank and fish!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

what are u asking about the filters? what they are?

and thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing shots scubakid, love the eartheater! What are you using as your backround for the 150?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

just one of those paper backgrounds from the lfs, a black one.
thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome tank! love it - it looks great with the black background!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

oh i forgot to ask, katie could you provide some pictures of your northern puffers please? I've never seen a good picture of one in a tank before. I know people who've kept them, but I've never got to go see the setup


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

man that is neat! I too collect fish from the wild and would make tons of river setups if I could. As long as I dont damage the population too heavily I think I am OK here


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

fishboy said:


> oh i forgot to ask, katie could you provide some pictures of your northern puffers please? I've never seen a good picture of one in a tank before. I know people who've kept them, but I've never got to go see the setup


of course.  the bandtails look just like the northerns except for their banded tails, of course. ill get some pictures of all of them and post them here later today.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Love the new look on the 150, it looks great. That tiger you got there is wonderful! Keep up the good work.

Native fish collecting is not illegal, although I do not know if you have to have permits to do it. Many people go collecting and bring home all sorts of wonderful species such as darters, het. formosa, shiners as well as many others. As mentioned before it would be best to check with your local fish and game people to be sure that it is legal in your neck of the woods.


----------

